# Mein neuer Koi-Kescher



## Jürgen-V (8. Sep. 2008)

hi
weil es mir auf die nerven ging, mit meinen kleinen keschern stundenlang erfolglos die fische zu fangen, habe ich mir nen großen zugelegt. 
außerdem benötigte ich eh einen größeren, weil ich jetzt schon mehere große kois habe.:smoki 
 
der sexy typ auf dem foto ist nicht klein, ...das täuscht, 
der kescher ist so groß. 
*kescher-durchmesser 1m, greifststange 2,50m.*
außerdem ist die ganz kleine nach vorne schauende wölbung in der mitte des herrn kein bierbauch 
sondern eine sicherheits-reserve für schlechte zeiten.


----------



## Trautchen (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*

hi.... geh´doch mal zur Seite, was steht´n da hinter Dir?  

...so so für schlechte Zeiten....


----------



## Frettchenfreund (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*

Hallo Jürgen!


Das ist ja mal ein Ding.

Damit hätte ich alle meine Probleme ( Gründlingsnachwuchs ) auf einmal gelöst.

Aber wo ist der " sexy Typ " ?  
 (Da schreiben die Frauen hier im Forum bestimmt noch was zu. )




Ach noch was: Die Liguste muß mal wieder geschnitten werden.

.


----------



## Trautchen (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*

Hallo Volker... das habe ich mich jetzt nicht getraut...


----------



## ironice (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*

So eine Reserve habe ich auch  is sehr praktisch


----------



## Trautchen (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*

iro.. du meintest jetzt den Kescher, oder?


----------



## heike (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*

@ alle  

@ Volker
die Liguste gehört unseren Nachbarn


----------



## Trautchen (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*

 Hallo Heike, schön daß Du auch mal schreibst.... man sieht Dich ja immer nur lesen...


----------



## Christine (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*



			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> der sexy typ auf dem foto



Jürgen: Für Suchbilder haben wir den Threat "Bilderrätsel"



			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem ist die ganz kleine nach vorne schauende wölbung in der mitte des herrn kein bierbauch sondern eine sicherheits-reserve für schlechte zeiten.



 Komisch - unter "Sixpack" hab ich mir immer etwas anderes vorgestellt...

Aber der Kescher ist toll.


----------



## Trautchen (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*

Hallo Christine, ich habe Dich schon vermisst....  

Warste im Urlaub?


----------



## Christine (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*

Hi Anke,

ne - die Arbeit, die Arbeit. Man kommt ja zu nix.


----------



## tattoo_hh (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*

hi jürgen,
so einen hab ich mir auch gegönnt (80cm, 3m )..
aber sind auch eine ecke schwerer im wasser zu bewegen...
aber man soll ja sowieso ruhig keschern...

ich hab mich lange gegen diese ausgabe gewehrt, und heute sag ich mir: hättest doch gleich kaufen sollen..


----------



## Trautchen (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*

Hallo Carsten - und wo ist jetzt das Foto???


----------



## Horst T. (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch - unter "Sixpack" hab ich mir immer etwas anderes vorgestellt...



Sorry Christine, aber das versteht Ihr Frauen nicht    Das muß so sein, so ein tolles Sixpack gehört halt geschützt, und was bietet sich da besser an.......


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*

hi horst
du sprichst mir aus der seele.....


----------



## tattoo_hh (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*



			
				Trautchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Carsten - und wo ist jetzt das Foto???



wenn ich mal besuch habe lass ich mich fotographieren...
bist du sicher das du mich im ganzen sehen willst??


----------



## rainthanner (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*

Hallo Jürgen, 

nächste Größe nennt sich dann Schleppnetz. 

Der gibt sicher auch ne gute SAT-Schüssel ab.  



Und die Reserve bekomme ich auch noch hin.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## tattoo_hh (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*

aber bei den dingern kommt es wirklich mal auf die grösse an....


----------



## Trautchen (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*



			
				tattoo_hh schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich mal besuch habe lass ich mich fotographieren...
> bist du sicher das du mich im ganzen sehen willst??




Natürlich! 
Mich verschreckst Du mit Deinem "bösen" Blick nicht so schnell. Ich bin leidensfähig   

Versprochen ist versprochen!


----------



## Christine (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*

Hi Carsten!

Was Anke sagen will, ist: Ihr graut vor nix. Also los! Foddos!


----------



## Christine (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*



			
				Horst T. schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Christine, aber das versteht Ihr Frauen nicht    Das muß so sein, so ein tolles Sixpack gehört halt geschützt, und was bietet sich da besser an.......



Aber warum verschluckt Ihr das Bier denn gleich mit Faß, dass muss doch unbequem sein  

  Oder meist Du etwa, Jürgen hat zum Schutz sein Kopfkissen unters T-Shirt gestopft?


----------



## Trautchen (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*


----------



## tattoo_hh (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*

ihr mädels seit aber unfair.
hier soll ein richter jungs-kescher vorgestellt werden... und zieht gleich über die kerle her, unfair ist sowas....


----------



## Trautchen (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*

... was´n fürn Kescher...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*

Hallo zusammen!


Jetzt möchte ich aber gerne wissen, was Jürgen sonst noch so alles mit dem Kescher macht.


@ Elschen & Trautchen

Nun lasst jetzt mal den Jürgen in Ruhe. 

Immer auf die armen Kerle














Und gleich gibt es wieder   ... vom DOC ..... alles OffTopic.


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*

hi


> Oder meist Du etwa, Jürgen hat zum Schutz sein Kopfkissen unters T-Shirt gestopft?



schitt, jetzt hat die mich doch glatt durchschaut.


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*

.......................


----------



## Horst T. (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Aber warum verschluckt Ihr das Bier denn gleich mit Faß, dass muss doch unbequem sein
> 
> Oder meist Du etwa, Jürgen hat zum Schutz sein Kopfkissen unters T-Shirt gestopft?



  Womit der Sixpack ( obwohl, DAS Sixpack *schlürff*,  is auch nicht schlecht   )  geschützt wird,  ist egal..... 
hauptsache er wird geschützt ...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*

Was'n das fürn Tread


----------



## Trautchen (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*

... Uwe, ich glaub´heut der  beste...


----------



## Uli (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*

hi.
was habt ihr denn?so ein schwimmring um die hüften ist doch ganz angebracht wenn mann soviel am teich rumläuft 
gruß uli


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*

schwimmring   

du weißt wohl nicht von was du da sprichst. 

der hat jede menge arbeit und geld gekostet, also bitte kein neid.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*

Wieso einen Sixpack, wenn man ein Fass haben kann


----------



## Christine (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso einen Sixpack, wenn man ein Fass haben kann



Also mir tät das Sixpack reichen


----------



## Christine (8. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neur Koi-Kescher*



			
				tattoo_hh schrieb:
			
		

> hier soll ein richter jungs-kescher vorgestellt werden... .



Und ich dachte, das wäre ein Koi-Kescher. 

Übrigens: richtige Mädels brauchen keinen Jungs-Kescher, die kriegen ihre Jungs auch so!

Mann, ihr habt ja gar keine Ahnung


----------



## Jürgen-V (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Koi-Kescher*

hi


> Mann, ihr habt ja gar keine Ahnung


doch, jede menge. 



> Übrigens: richtige Mädels brauchen keinen Jungs-Kescher, die kriegen ihre Jungs auch so!



da sind wir einer meinung,  
was wir die flucht ergreifen müssen, geht schon fast auf keine kuhhaut mehr. 

aber jetzt mal im ernst.
wie carsten schon sagte, das teil ist echt schwer im wasser zu bewegen,
aber wo ich sonst manchmal 20min brauchte um einen fisch zu fangen,
ist jetzt in keine 2min passiert. außeredem kann man bei solchen keschern wunderbar den fisch in den umsetzschlauch befördern. 
kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Koi-Kescher*

Hallo zusammen!



@ Jürgen

Den Kescher hättest Du dir aber sparen können. Wie ich auf dem Profilbild sehe kommen die Fische ( Kois ) alle zu deiner Heike und fressen ihr aus der Hand.

Da brauchst Du doch keinen Kescher oder haben die Fische angst vor dir Jürgen?  


 PS: Habe mal an hand des Keschers, deine Größe errechent  
.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Koi-Kescher*

Nee, stimmt schon. Ich hab auch son Kescher, der ist einfach Goldwert, aber ganz alleine gehts dann doch nicht, muss schon ein zweiter mit einem kleinen Kescher zum treiben da sein.


----------



## Jürgen-V (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Koi-Kescher*

hi 


> Den Kescher hättest Du dir aber sparen können. Wie ich auf dem Profilbild sehe kommen die Fische ( Kois ) alle zu deiner Heike und fressen ihr aus der Hand.



oder alle auf nen haufen
 



> Da brauchst Du doch keinen Kescher oder haben die Fische angst vor dir Jürgen?



gibts fressi sind sie alle da. 
nehme ich nen kescher in die hand, sind sie alle weg. 
sind ziemlich clever diese burschen.:smoki 
naja, da trifft halt wieder das sprichwort zu:
wie der herr so sei gscherr.


----------



## tattoo_hh (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Koi-Kescher*

natürlich ist zu weit am besten.
vorher hat man zu zweit mit 2x 35cmkescher tatsache ewigkeiten gebraut. das ist auch stress für den fisch der raus soll (der sowieso schon was hat weswegen wir ihn fangen wollen)
heute mit dem grossen langsam in die ecke treiben (schieben) wo der zweite mann mit dem kleineren kescher steht und dann langsam unter die fische. ich hab aber auch schon gesehen wie man das ganz allein mach. das sind dann profis, da muss man viel ruhe und erfahrung haben....


----------



## mikozi (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Koi-Kescher*

So nen Kescher müsste ich auch noch haben. Darf ich fragen, was er ungefähr kostet? 

Und zu dem Bäuchelein: So ein kleines Delikatessengewölbe ist ja nicht so schlimm. Da hat man was für schlechte Zeiten.  Der Winter wird ja vielleicht noch lang.


----------



## Jürgen-V (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Koi-Kescher*

hi mireille 
der kescher kostet um die 80€, ich weiß das jetzt gar nicht genau, weil ich noch mehr bestellt hatte.

wenn du dir auch einen besorgst, zeige ihn aber lieber niemanden.

ein bekannter hat mich schon gefragt, ob ich unter den hundefängern gegangen bin.:crazy:evil


----------



## Frettchenfreund (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Koi-Kescher*

Hallo zusammen!

@ Jürgen



			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du dir auch einen besorgst, zeige ihn aber lieber niemanden.



Das würde ich auch nicht machen und schon gar nicht hier im Forum.  

Hasse ja gesehen was das für ein " Fred " wird.  

.


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Koi-Kescher*

Kann der Kescher denn auch was besonderes ? Oder ist er einfach nur groß ? 

 Wolf


----------



## tattoo_hh (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Koi-Kescher*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Kann der Kescher denn auch was besonderes ? Oder ist er einfach nur groß ?
> 
> Wolf



du kannst viel besser "treiben" bzw den fisch besser lenken.
allein durch die grösse.
an kleinen kescher huschen sie schnell vorbei.


----------



## Jürgen-V (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Koi-Kescher*

hi
@wolf


> Kann der Kescher denn auch was besonderes ? Oder ist er einfach nur groß ?


 du nu wieder. 
mal ne gegenfrage wolf:
meinst du ich habe mir nur so aus langeweile nen großen gekauft? 
ein bissi solltest du mich schon kennen.:smoki

wie unser hamburger schon richtig sagte, du treibst sie damit.

manche stehen dann sogar nur einfach davor und klotzen blöd.
wahrscheinlich tun sie das, weil sie keine möglichkeit sehen daran vorbei zu schwimmen. 

oder vielleicht weil sie von der schönheit des keschers geblendet sind.


----------



## tattoo_hh (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Koi-Kescher*

mal so um zu sehen...

http://www.tara-teich-garten.de/ass...www.tara-teich-garten.de/teichpflege/kescher/


----------



## Christine (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Koi-Kescher*



			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> oder vielleicht weil sie von der schönheit des keschers geblendet sind.



Na, die Schönheit des Treibers kann es ja nicht sein...


----------



## Jürgen-V (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Koi-Kescher*

@christine


----------



## Christine (10. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Mein neuer Koi-Kescher*

@Jürgen


----------

